
Configure Mynewt for SPI Flash on PineTime Smart Watch (NRF52) - lupyuen
https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-mynewt/articles/spiflash
======
lupyuen
Hi All: Here's my new article that explains how we may access the SPI Flash on
PineTime Smart Watch with Mynewt OS.

We'll be using SPI Flash in the MCUBoot Bootloader for storing the old
firmware, so that MCUBoot can roll back to the old firmware if the new
firmware doesn't start.

[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/spif...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/spiflash)

